# 2005 Atlantic Sun Men's Basketball Tournament



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*
2005 Atlantic Sun Men's Basketball Tournament
March 3-5
Curb Event Arena
Nashville, TN​*



























































Note: *Only top 8 teams qualify for the tournament.*

*Quarterfinals*
Game #1: *#1 Gardner-Webb 64*, #8 Troy State 62
Game #2: *#4 Jacksonville 68*, #5 Lipscomb 64
Game #3: *#2 Central Florida 81*, #7 Mercer 68
Game #4: *#3 Belmont 67*, #6 Georgia State 61
*Semifinals*
Game #5: *#1 Gardner-Webb 77*, #4 Jacksonville 76
Game #6: *#2 Central Florida 66*, #3 Belmont 61
*A-Sun Championship Game*
Game #7: #1 Gardner-Webb 54, *#2 Central Florida 63*​


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gardner-Webb survives. 



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Chris Gash's basket from the left wing helped top-seeded Gardner-Webb to a 64-62 victory over eighth-seeded Troy in the first round of the Atlantic Sun Conference basketball tournament Thursday.
> 
> Gash took a pass from T.J. McCullough, who drove the lane in the final seconds, and made his shot from just inside the 3-point arc to help the Bulldogs (17-11) avoid the upset.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCF basically led from start to finish in this one. I think they're too strong and will win this tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UCF to face the winner of Belmont and GSU



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Joshua Peppers scored 16 points as Central Florida rolled past Mercer 81-68 Thursday in quarterfinal action of the Atlantic Sun Conference Tournament.
> 
> The second-seeded Golden Knights (22-8) advance to Friday's semifinal.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A rematch of a year ago. 



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- Brian Collins scored 15 points to help host Belmont to a 67-61 victory over Georgia State on Thursday night in quarterfinal action of the Atlantic Sun Conference Tournament.
> 
> The third-seeded Bruins (14-15) advance to a semifinal meeting against No. 2 seed Central Florida on Friday. Georgia State finishes its season 14-15.
> 
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gardner-Webb, just one game away. 



> NASHVILLE, Tenn. -- T.J. McCullough made two free throws with 6.6 seconds remaining as top-seeded Gardner-Webb survived an upset scare for the second consecutive game to defeat Jacksonville 77-76 Friday night in the Atlantic Sun Conference Tournament semifinals.
> 
> The Bulldogs (18-11), who defeated Troy State 64-62 in Thursday's quarterfinal, advance to the championship game on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------

